# High CPU temperature on Macbook pro

## miksanta86

Hi everyone,

i just finished to install Gentoo on my macbook pro (late 2011). 

Everything went well, and now i am ready to enjoy Gentoo once again.

Nonetheless, i noticed that the fan speed was very high.

Therefore, using "sensors" and "gkrellm", i checked the CPU temperature.

Sensors shows the CPU's temperature critically high: 96/98C (for each core) (i was not running particular application or compiling/emerging).

Now, i'm back to osx (the CPU temp is around 57C) but i would really like to fix this problem.

Any ideas?

Please let me know if you need any information about my kernel configuration or something else.

Thank you in advance.

Michele

----------

## HMC

Sandybridge? Ensure that the intel p-state driver is being used, not the acpi driver for cpu stepping. There is a noticeable difference in temperature.

----------

